# 1968 Telecaster



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks in good shape for it's vintage.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Maple cap neck too. Cool find.


----------



## nikkisixx100 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have same one maple cap but faded more of a cream colour super light and one of best teles I own! ‘68 for teles is one of the best years for sure!


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Best Tele... not best price


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

bluehugh2 said:


> Best Tele... not best price


Exactly. I came across a '67 maple cap about a year ago and though it had a humbucker installed in the neck position and non original tuners it was priced at $4,500.


----------

